# Used Huskee 22 ton splitter - Good Price?



## spacecowboyIV (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been wanting a wood splitter for some time and found an ad on craigslist today for a 22 ton huskee 6 hp splitter for $700.  Ad says used very little and in excellent shap, assuming everything looks good with an inspection does this seem like a fair price?  Anything I should pay special attention to when I look at it?  

Thanks for your help


----------



## muncybob (Jul 18, 2011)

If it's in good condition then that's a decent price...not great, but decent. Do a search and you'll find discussion about this splitter and what has been encountered. I bought mine new for around $900(I believe new they are well over a grand now) and it's run well but I also had a slight mis-hap that I'm not sure if it was due to poor design or something that wasn't installed during assembly and I just didn't catch it.

In any case, look over everything well, check fluids, etc and start splittin'!


----------



## xman23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I paid 500 for a used 20 ton 5 hp MTD in like new shape. new was 1K or more


----------



## richg (Jul 19, 2011)

Around here (northern NJ), good splitters don't last long on Craigslist, especiually if they are anywhere near reasonably priced. I found the same model for the same price, called less than an hour after the ad went up, and was told that it had sold and there were two fallbacks in line ahead of me. I don't know what your local market is like, but if that was advertised up here, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd probably offer $600 and see what happens.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 19, 2011)

Be worth looking and throw out an obo!  ;-)


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jul 19, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Be worth looking and throw outan obo!  ;-)



Why would he throw away a perfectly good oboe?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 19, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OBO Or Best Offer.... ;-)


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jul 19, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Jul 20, 2011)

If you can wait a bit and save a few $$ in the meantime- wait for a sale at TSC. I got mine last year during a sale for $999 with a $150 gift card. The peace of mind buying a new one was worth it to me.


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Jul 21, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> Around here (northern NJ), good splitters don't last long on Craigslist, especiually if they are anywhere near reasonably priced. I found the same model for the same price, called less than an hour after the ad went up, and was told that it had sold and there were two fallbacks in line ahead of me. I don't know what your local market is like, but if that was advertised up here, I'd jump on it.



This is exactly what happened here, hard to believe there are that many folks interested in a wood splitter, but the thing was gone by the time I got off work.

I will probably have to do what wood-fan-atic suggested and wait for a sale at TSC.


----------



## CK-1 (Jul 21, 2011)

get on TSC email list...


----------



## Jutt77 (Jul 21, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> Around here (northern NJ), good splitters don't last long on Craigslist, especiually if they are anywhere near reasonably priced. I found the same model for the same price, called less than an hour after the ad went up, and was told that it had sold and there were two fallbacks in line ahead of me. I don't know what your local market is like, but if that was advertised up here, I'd jump on it.



The used splitter market is the same way around  here.  I would jump all over that 22t Husky for $700 but those deals dont last long and usually folks have them listed WAY too high around here.  Current ad has a used 22t MTD for $1250 which is pretty much retail...

Anyways, $700 for that splitter is a GREAT price here in the Denver metro used splitter market.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jul 21, 2011)

Space, I've been following a five-step process for CL scores: 1. Download the CL app for Droid/iPhone, 2. Set up to notify you immediately on postings, 3. Call ASAP when you find something you want, 4. While there, make an offer, 5. Deal with the response.  If you're there, it's because the asking price is right and anything less is a bonus.

Couple days ago, I scored a Kidco Hearthgate with extensions, about $280 new, for $50 using this system.

S


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Jul 22, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Space, I've been following a five-step process for CL scores: 1. Download the CL app for Droid/iPhone, 2. Set up to notify you immediately on postings, 3. Call ASAP when you find something you want, 4. While there, make an offer, 5. Deal with the response.  If you're there, it's because the asking price is right and anything less is a bonus.
> 
> Couple days ago, I scored a Kidco Hearthgate with extensions, about $280 new, for $50 using this system.
> 
> S



Is there a way to setup a similar system without a cell phone so it will e-mail you postings that match a search criteria?


----------



## thinkxingu (Jul 22, 2011)

There may be a website that can do that, but I'm not sure.

S


----------

